# TdF '13 Stage 9 Predict/Discuss *spoilers* Jul 7



## PJay (May 28, 2004)

TdF '13 Stage 9 Predict/Discuss *spoilers* Jul 7
A hundred miles, five mountains, then a rest day.
Froome/Sky marked with a relatively slender lead.
A handful of challengers in striking position.
Contador: stalking, or cooked?


----------



## Old Man (Apr 8, 2012)

A lot of energy expended by the top 2. I was amazed that they decided to go all out with such a hard stage 9. Those that decided not to record to the top will have an advantage tomorrow.


----------



## PJay (May 28, 2004)

I predict Contador. He has something to prove (that he can ride while not on the dope), he may be looking around and deciding the crowd is different from 3 years ago, he is now down a bit, and there are two strong teams to worry abt in the Alps - Sky and BMC.

If he makes a mark now, he would carry the impression of being a GC contender even if he does not podium this yr. If he doesn't even win a stage, he will fall into the Schleck zone of influence.


----------



## bluelena69 (Apr 19, 2005)

I may be the last person to resort to innuendo, but that ride today made me feel dirty. I saw the world's greatest climbers with their tongues wiping the pavement and two guys from Sky who didn't even appear to be breathing hard? I hate to feel this way, but come on...


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

Tomorrow will be BOOM. That is all.


----------



## paredown (Oct 18, 2006)

Extraordinary ride by Quintana--even though it would have taken a miracle, I was hoping he would stay away on the second climb...

It's tempting to say Froome and Porte could attack to easily because they had not been working up to that point, but just to be there in that group meant you were in the red zone---


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

My prediction, the Tour is over after today. Froome in yellow and will ride to Paris in yellow. Only a bad crash or getting caught should prevent a victory.


----------



## QuiQuaeQuod (Jan 24, 2003)

I say every single team with someone inside of 3 minutes should attack. One after another. Keep doing it until Sky can't cover. Don't let the Sky train control the tempo with a steady ride, make them yo-yo.

Will they do that? I can only hope, that would make for a great day of racing.

Froome looked pretty strong, and I don't see any one person able to match him. If he doesn't have a weak day tomorrow, I see a lot of team directors starting to worry podium, not win.


----------



## adam_mac84 (Sep 22, 2010)

bluelena69 said:


> I may be the last person to resort to innuendo, but that ride today made me feel dirty. I saw the world's greatest climbers with their tongues wiping the pavement and two guys from Sky who didn't even appear to be breathing hard? I hate to feel this way, but come on...


It works out... Froome wins this year, not to be heard from again, next year Porte wins, and the following, whoever pulls him around to his win. You don't get caught if you only do it 1x... it's the 7x that get u busted


----------



## BummBull (Aug 29, 2009)

I doubt anyone will get away from Froome on stage 9. He looked really strong and his team or he will just chase down anyone who attacks.


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

Contador figure out how to beat Froome in the Vuelta. I think he will manage to do it again. Rodriguez has a few cards to play still too.


----------



## burgrat (Nov 18, 2005)

I think Contador still needs to recover and he won't do anything. I think he will do better in the 3rd week (he'll peak then, and do some damage!!!). I foresee a break of non-GC threats getting away with someone winning from that. I also predict some awesome scenery!


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

The other GC teams must attack Sky and wear them down. IMHO If they allow Sky to set the terms for the next few stages - it will work psychologically on the peloton and they will begin to accept "the inevitable" and Froome and Porte will get a free ride into Paris.

Last year in Spain, Conti, J-Rod and Valverde proved Sky could be beaten - but you must attack constantly to break Sky's grip. Sit up now and you might as well climb off the bike as the race will be over.


----------



## cmschmie (Apr 20, 2012)

I predict the sprinters will protest the stage.


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

LostViking said:


> The other GC teams must attack Sky and wear them down. IMHO If they allow Sky to set the terms for the next few stages - it will work psychologically on the peloton and they will begin to accept "the inevitable" and Froome and Porte will get a free ride into Paris.
> 
> Last year in Spain, Conti, J-Rod and Valverde proved Sky could be beaten - but you must attack constantly to break Sky's grip. Sit up now and you might as well climb off the bike as the race will be over.


 I agree. Also, if Porte and Froome are recovered tomorrow and ride like that again, they need to be expelled on suspicion of being non-human. No way can they recover from todays effort.


----------



## B05 (Jul 31, 2011)

spookyload said:


> I agree. Also, if Porte and Froome are recovered tomorrow and ride like that again, they need to be expelled on suspicion of being non-human. No way can they recover from todays effort.


I think Brailsford tells them to hold back tomorrow but I don't think they'll be giving more than 20 secs. It's already set some red flags and everyone's suspicious.


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

Agree. Even people who don't follow cycling that close are speaking up. The pro's and managers even through obscure statements question marks out on Twitter.


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

LostViking said:


> The other GC teams must attack Sky and wear them down. IMHO If they allow Sky to set the terms for the next few stages - it will work psychologically on the peloton and they will begin to accept "the inevitable" and Froome and Porte will get a free ride into Paris.
> 
> Last year in Spain, Conti, J-Rod and Valverde proved Sky could be beaten - but you must attack constantly to break Sky's grip. Sit up now and you might as well climb off the bike as the race will be over.


Ding ding ding...


Froome looks like he might have the legs still...but Team Sky as a whole looks like they're cooked.


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

Froome is isolated and surrounded by Spaniards.
A bunch of Movistar riders plus Contador, with Contador coaching Team Spain LOL. Looks like he just told Valverde to have a go.
Sky may have burned themselves out yesterday. Froome is calling for help on his radio but none is coming. There's a lot of hills yet to go, so all this may change by the end of the day, but I wouldn't be surprised if someone else takes over yellow.


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

Cinelli 82220 said:


> Froome is isolated and surrounded by Spaniards.
> A bunch of Movistar riders plus Contador, with Contador coaching Team Spain LOL. Looks like he just told Valverde to have a go.
> Sky may have burned themselves out yesterday. Froome is calling for help on his radio but none is coming. There's a lot of hills yet to go, so all this may change by the end of the day, but I wouldn't be surprised if someone else takes over yellow.


Unless he gets reinforcements magically, all these attacks with 3 hours of racing left will just burn him out. For all the excitement and surety yesterday about Froome in and keeping yellow....well... Hehehee.


----------



## QuiQuaeQuod (Jan 24, 2003)

BummBull said:


> I doubt anyone will get away from Froome on stage 9. He looked really strong and his team or he will just chase down anyone who attacks.


Getting away would be great, but even if they don't they need to hurt the guy and his team. If they are going for the GC.


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

I count six Movistar and four Saxo in Froome's group. No Sky.

Porte is at the BACK of the chasing group 1:20 down. Sky is chasing, but they'll be burnt soon.

The other big issue today is the possible elimination of a lot of riders way back. Apparently ASO is annoyed at some of the riders lack of aggression the other day when Cannondale was allowed to ride away.


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

Cinelli 82220 said:


> I count six Movistar and four Saxo in Froome's group. No Sky.
> 
> Porte is at the BACK of the chasing group 1:20 down. Sky is chasing, but they'll be burnt soon.
> 
> The other big issue today is the possible elimination of a lot of riders way back. Apparently ASO is annoyed at some of the riders lack of aggression the other day when Cannondale was allowed to ride away.


As they go up this mountain that gap is getting bigger.


----------



## burgrat (Nov 18, 2005)

Good stage today. Looks like the GC will be shaken up again! I'm pleasantly surprised that Porte is hurting today. As much speculation is being thrown at Team Sky, it's good to see that they are indeed not cyborgs.

P.S. What's up with Hesjedal's glasses? Damn those are ugly.


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

De Gendt takes KOM points after looking like a dead fish! Rolland must be hurling some choice words at him!


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

Mad descending going on. Yikes.

"I think you can call that skill"


----------



## QuiQuaeQuod (Jan 24, 2003)

burgrat said:


> I'm pleasantly surprised that Porte is hurting today.



I too am pleased, since I said he was unwise yesterday. 

Back at home, looking live finally. He looks in a world of hurt. If he makes it back, I doubt he will be worth much, or for long.


----------



## love4himies (Jun 12, 2012)

burgrat said:


> P.S. What's up with Hesjedal's glasses? Damn those are ugly.


hey no dissing the great Canadian. 

Are they the white rimmed ones? He had a link to their website on his twitter feed a few days back.


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

burgrat said:


> P.S. What's up with Hesjedal's glasses? Damn those are ugly.


Agreed - poor fashion choices like that should be accompanied by an automatic time-penalty!


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

Porte looks done insofar as aiding Froome. He and Sky rode their legs out trying to get back into it to no avail.


----------



## love4himies (Jun 12, 2012)

LostViking said:


> Agreed - poor fashion choices like that should be accompanied by an automatic time-penalty!


No way. He's struggling enough without any penalties.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

Yesterday's miraculous performance seems to have taken quite a toll. Perhaps things are a tad cleaner.


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

As much as I dislike the Skyborgs, I feel bad for Porte right now. He's a great Time Trialist so will be able to make up some of this huge loss - but will need a couple more good days in the next two weeks to get back to the top-ten on GC.

Not looking so good for another Sky One-Two finish at the moment...


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

spade2you said:


> Perhaps things are a tad cleaner.


C'mon Spade, you don't really believe that! Just trying to lure the naive out of the woodwork...


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

This "flurry of attacks" is exactly what's needed to break Froomie...


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

Andy Schleck up front...kudos, didn't think he had it in him.


----------



## harlond (May 30, 2005)

Why doesn't Kreuziger put in a surge?


----------



## love4himies (Jun 12, 2012)

I wish I could watch it live.


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

Fuglsang and Martin up front.

Expected Martin to do well in this year's TdF, Fuglsang? Not so much.
Will be interesting to see what happens if these two duke it out for the stage win...


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

harlond said:


> Why doesn't Kreuziger put in a surge?


I thought that as well. Probably because Conti is not feeling confident he can keep up.

Conti is always weakest during the first week.


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

I wonder who Wiggo is cheering for right now?


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

love4himies said:


> I wish I could watch it live.


Unfortunetly, you'd be watching Ryder slip down on GC...really want to see that live?


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

love4himies said:


> I wish I could watch it live.


Then watch it:

Error 404 - Page Not Found - FromSport - SportLemon.tv

Just have an adblock/scriptblocker running.


----------



## burgrat (Nov 18, 2005)

LostViking said:


> Agreed - poor fashion choices like that should be accompanied by an automatic time-penalty!


He's obviously getting fashion tips from Vaughters. Expect mutton chops on Ryder soon...


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

Pulling for Fuglsang to win this stage...


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

Darn!


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

Anyone else having trouble with the feeds today? I could only get ~10 seconds at a time with 30 second+ pauses.


----------



## love4himies (Jun 12, 2012)

LostViking said:


> Unfortunetly, you'd be watching Ryder slip down on GC...really want to see that live?


Oh yes. I just keep thinking he's riding with a broken rib.


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

Nice stage today. If the rest of the GC - especially the Spanish Armada - can continue to isolate Froome change is gonna come. Froome is good in the Time Trial so should do well after the rest day.

Movistar, Schleck and Fuglsang did well today - Porte had a really bad day, hate to see that happen, but dem's the breaks.

Ten Dam's performance continues to surprise.


----------



## love4himies (Jun 12, 2012)

At least a Garmin rider won the stage today. If it was Sky again, I think I would have to puke.

Way to go Martin.


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

love4himies said:


> At least another team won the stage today. If it was Sky again, I think I would have to puke.


Fixed - Agreed!


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

Porte is still on course....15minutes down?


----------



## love4himies (Jun 12, 2012)

LostViking said:


> Fixed - Agreed!


I like the fix!


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

Marc said:


> Porte is still on course....15minutes down?


A total collapse - glad the broadcaste is ending so I don't have to watch him roll in.

Instead, I'm gonna go out and ride my bike...


----------



## love4himies (Jun 12, 2012)

LostViking said:


> A total collapse - glad the broadcaste is ending so I don't have to watch him roll in.
> 
> Instead, I'm gonna go out and ride my bike...


I have wood chopping to do now.


----------



## love4himies (Jun 12, 2012)

LostViking said:


> Instead, I'm gonna go out and ride my bike...


Me too. Hubby is chopping the wood, he can do it by himself.


----------



## Old Man (Apr 8, 2012)

LostViking said:


> I thought that as well. Probably because Conti is not feeling confident he can keep up.
> 
> Conti is always weakest during the first week.


And,, I think that most rode smart today.. A violent attack would not have produce much of a time gain on this stage. Conti rode well, even if not in top form yet. The real surprise was Schleck! Great ride and he is looking good which figures; I do not have him on my team.
I have a love hate relationship with Porte. He is on my team and drove many of my other riders in the ditch yesterday, then today he decided to join them.. Ugh....


----------



## KenS (Jan 28, 2004)

spade2you said:


> Anyone else having trouble with the feeds today? I could only get ~10 seconds at a time with 30 second+ pauses.


I had the same problem.


----------



## Skewer (Sep 13, 2011)

Where are the top sprinter teams on these mountain stages?


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

Skewer said:


> Where are the top sprinter teams on these mountain stages?


You know the origin of the phrase "climbs like a sprinter"?


----------



## Skewer (Sep 13, 2011)

I guess they are just chilling out, way in the back. Has a sprint team ever been eliminated from TDF because they didn't meet the time cut on a mountain stage?


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

Skewer said:


> I guess they are just chilling out, way in the back. Has a sprint team ever been eliminated from TDF because they didn't meet the time cut on a mountain stage?


Yes, riders can get cut on mountain stages. Typically, the sprinters will form a big enough group that they simply don't eliminate all of them. Finish behind this group and their Tour is over.


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

spade2you said:


> Yes, riders can get cut on mountain stages. Typically, the sprinters will form a big enough group that they simply don't eliminate all of them. Finish behind this group and their Tour is over.


Except the rules state that that group must have at least 20% of the riders in it, IIRC...which if the UCI is going to be anal enough to eliminate Ted King...Grated I think the autobus was large enough today, I think.


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

Old Man said:


> And,, I think that most rode smart today.. A violent attack would not have produce much of a time gain on this stage. Conti rode well, even if not in top form yet. The real surprise was Schleck! Great ride and he is looking good which figures; I do not have him on my team.
> I have a love hate relationship with Porte. He is on my team and drove many of my other riders in the ditch yesterday, then today he decided to join them.. Ugh....


These mountain stages are helping my fantasy team recover - we were hurtin' after the sprint stages! I'll be on yer wheel soon enough!


----------



## shabbasuraj (May 14, 2005)

Quintana is the surprise rider this year. The guy can ascend... fast.


----------



## Ridin'Sorra (Sep 7, 2004)

I think the other teams are already showing that the old Postal/Sky tactic is not working anymore and they will ride together to derail the train and give themselves a chance to ride for victory.

If Froome pulls this one out, it will be a deserved victory.


----------



## Slartibartfast (Jul 22, 2007)

Ridin'Sorra said:


> I think the other teams are already showing that the old Postal/Sky tactic is not working anymore and they will ride together to derail the train and give themselves a chance to ride for victory.
> 
> If Froome pulls this one out, it will be a deserved victory.


Well, I'd say it IS working. Sky's GC guy is in the lead with some serious time gaps. He's possibly the best TT rider in the race. All he has to do is defend the jersey, which he did easily today. This used to happen with Lance in yellow too (although never as dramatically as Sky was shelled today), and he simply defended by himself. A day or two later his team was recovered. I predict Froome will win, and as you say, it'll be well-deserved. I hope I'm wrong -- I'd love to see an upset.


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

Pride before a fall etc.
I think Sky--especially Richie Porte--have had too much success in week-long races. 
So far they raced the Tour as if it was a week long race. They went too hard yesterday and nearly lost it all today. They are exhausted and still have two weeks to go. Porte is 18 minutes down, the rest nowhere, and Kiriyenka was eliminated. 
They are very lucky Froome is still leading. 
Luck, not skill, has kept them in the race today.


----------



## Slartibartfast (Jul 22, 2007)

Not sure how it's luck. Froome simply countered every attack. 

I must admit I expected Movistar to attack a little further from the finish, once Froome was truly isolated. Send Quintana up the road on the Val Louron, to give more opportunities for repeated attacks. I guess maybe Movistar wasn't up to it, and neither was Saxo-Tinkoff. That's not luck.

I see the point, though. Sky for once looks vulnerable.


----------



## Ridin'Sorra (Sep 7, 2004)

Slartibartfast said:


> Well, I'd say it IS working. Sky's GC guy is in the lead with some serious time gaps. He's possibly the best TT rider in the race. All he has to do is defend the jersey, which he did easily today. This used to happen with Lance in yellow too (although never as dramatically as Sky was shelled today), and he simply defended by himself. A day or two later his team was recovered. I predict Froome will win, and as you say, it'll be well-deserved. I hope I'm wrong -- I'd love to see an upset.


While I still agree that Froome is in the better position now, the yellow jersey is a heavy burden to carry for two weeks and as you mentioned, the attacks over Sky are being more tenacious now, by a larger number of riders/teams.

Normally were only one team with a GC rider trying to crack Sky/Postal. But yesterday it was Saxo, Movistar and even Trek (andy was there at least).

Now, if Quintana gets anywhere close the podium, the rest of the Colombian Armada will come to his aid, as they did in the Giro and with the worst of climbing still to come, that may be a factor.

OTOH, as the other Skyborgs lose chances in the GC (like Porte today), they may be better suited to do sacrificial work for Froome and not worrying that much about their own aspirations.

This is why stage araces are intriguing...


----------



## Old Man (Apr 8, 2012)

LostViking said:


> These mountain stages are helping my fantasy team recover - we were hurtin' after the sprint stages! I'll be on yer wheel soon enough!


Bring it! Wait, is Metamucil a banned substance?


----------



## JaeP (Mar 12, 2002)

Slartibartfast said:


> Not sure how it's luck. Froome simply countered every attack.
> 
> I must admit I expected Movistar to attack a little further from the finish, once Froome was truly isolated. Send Quintana up the road on the Val Louron, to give more opportunities for repeated attacks. I guess maybe Movistar wasn't up to it, and neither was Saxo-Tinkoff. That's not luck.
> 
> I see the point, though. Sky for once looks vulnerable.


I realize that there is 2 more weeks of racing but I don't understand Movistar's tactics. They controlled most of the race and isolated Froome. They have a rest day the next day so why didn't they finish Froome off? Instead, Movistar faltered in the end and Quintana's surges were . . . wasteful. Even though there were a number of top contenders (major props to A. Shleck) in the yellow jersey group, Movistar had numbers on their side.

What is the race strategy of Movistar?


----------



## cale262 (Apr 28, 2010)

LostViking said:


> Unfortunetly, you'd be watching Ryder slip down on GC...really want to see that live?



Well he's doing pretty good for a guy with broken ribs.


----------



## Slartibartfast (Jul 22, 2007)

JaeP said:


> I realize that there is 2 more weeks of racing but I don't understand Movistar's tactics. They controlled most of the race and isolated Froome. They have a rest day the next day so why didn't they finish Froome off? Instead, Movistar faltered in the end and Quintana's surges were . . . wasteful. Even though there were a number of top contenders (major props to A. Shleck) in the yellow jersey group, Movistar had numbers on their side.
> 
> What is the race strategy of Movistar?


Exactly. It doesn't do much good to have two dudes high in the GC if you don't use them to your advantage. Since Movistar knows this, I have to assume they literally couldn't do it. They were too wasted due to their own blistering pace. Same for Contador. I have to think that if Valverde or Contador could have attacked Froome, they would have.


----------



## dnice (Jul 12, 2012)

Slartibartfast said:


> Exactly. It doesn't do much good to have two dudes high in the GC if you don't use them to your advantage. Since Movistar knows this, I have to assume they literally couldn't do it. They were too wasted due to their own blistering pace. Same for Contador. I have to think that if Valverde or Contador could have attacked Froome, they would have.


this makes the most sense to me. still a nice strategic edge having porte out of the top 10; now froome has to cover all of the attacks. plus, there's lots more climbing to be done in the last week of the tour.


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

Old Man said:


> Bring it! Wait, is Metamucil a banned substance?


Doper!


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

cale262 said:


> Well he's doing pretty good for a guy with broken ribs.


No doubt...but that doesn't alter his spot on GC now...at least not for the good.


----------



## PJay (May 28, 2004)

Slartibartfast said:


> Exactly. It doesn't do much good to have two dudes high in the GC if you don't use them to your advantage. Since Movistar knows this, I have to assume they literally couldn't do it. They were too wasted due to their own blistering pace. Same for Contador. I have to think that if Valverde or Contador could have attacked Froome, they would have.


Now, with the clean TdF, I can't figure out this strategy - in the old days [except for LA, who has "revealed' he doped only to be able to dominate the triathlon], you could hang back on a stage like this while plotting which day for the Landis Cocktail (weak performance one day, crunching victory the next, then a shot of whiskey in the team bus, boosting your testosterone test levels wink wink).

Riders do have good days and bad days. I think Contador is an unknown, since he is an awesome gifted cyclist, who trains to peak at the right time, and now we assume is not on the dope.


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

dnice said:


> this makes the most sense to me. still a nice strategic edge having porte out of the top 10; now froome has to cover all of the attacks. plus, there's lots more climbing to be done in the last week of the tour.


Froome will still have a team, including Porte, to help him do that - unless the Spanish Armada and the Columbian Army can continue the pressure and isolate Froome - and take advantage of that isolation. They were not able to complete the package today - but have two weeks to get it done.


----------



## Slartibartfast (Jul 22, 2007)

LostViking said:


> Froome will still have a team, including Porte, to help him do that - unless the Spanish Armada and the Columbian Army can continue the pressure and isolate Froome - and take advantage of that isolation. They were not able to complete the package today - but have two weeks to get it done.


Really just one week, don't you think? And not really that. The flat stages probably won't allow rivals to get any gaps, and the ITTs should work in Sir Chris's favor. Maybe 5 stages for rivals to take time? Aside from crashes or illness, of course...


----------



## Ridin'Sorra (Sep 7, 2004)

Slartibartfast said:


> Really just one week, don't you think? And not really that. The flat stages probably won't allow rivals to get any gaps, and the ITTs should work in Sir Chris's favor. Maybe 5 stages for rivals to take time? Aside from crashes or illness, of course...


Contador won the last Vuelta on a rolling stage... with a little help from other riders even from other teams (Tiralongo).

I also think this one has to go very wrong for Froome to lose, but it's still possible.


----------



## Slartibartfast (Jul 22, 2007)

Ridin'Sorra said:


> Contador won the last Vuelta on a rolling stage... with a little help from other riders even from other teams (Tiralongo).
> 
> I also think this one has to go very wrong for Froome to lose, but it's still possible.


Well, the race got much more exciting today. Losing Kiryenka could be big.

Didn't know that about Contador's last Vuelta.


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

Ridin'Sorra said:


> Contador won the last Vuelta on a rolling stage... with a little help from other riders even from other teams (Tiralongo).
> 
> I also think this one has to go very wrong for Froome to lose, but it's still possible.


This. Conventional wisdom would dictate that Froome can only lose time on up and down stages - Conti proved that an agressive rider willing to put it all on the line can force change - even on a flat stage.

But the high-probability is that Froome enters the mountains in yellow - and that's when Conti, Valverde, Quintana (J-Rod?) strike. Perhaps Froome will persist - but I suspect he will be worn down by unremetting attacks here and will not ride into Paris in yellow.


----------



## r1lee (Jul 22, 2012)

But the thing is Conti, Valverde and Quintana are not part of the same team. They are all all after the Yellow. Froome decides which is his closest competitor and rides the rest of the way on his wheel, example would be Conti.

Conti isn't in the TdF to make Froome lose, he's there to win Yellow.


----------



## bruin11 (May 21, 2004)

Ridin'Sorra said:


> Now, if Quintana gets anywhere close the podium, the rest of the Colombian Armada will come to his aid, as they did in the Giro and with the worst of climbing still to come, that may be a factor.


Which Columbian armada are you referring to. Neither Henao, Uran or Bettancur is riding the Tour.


----------



## nate (Jun 20, 2004)

r1lee said:


> But the thing is Conti, Valverde and Quintana are not part of the same team. They are all all after the Yellow. Froome decides which is his closest competitor and rides the rest of the way on his wheel, example would be Conti.
> 
> Conti isn't in the TdF to make Froome lose, he's there to win Yellow.


Valverde and Quintana are in fact on the same team. Quintana is there to support Valverde unless something big happens that forces the team to make a decision to have Quintana go for it. The advantage for all three of them is that Froome has to follow no matter which of the three attacks because they are all close enough to put Froome's lead in jeopardy. That is why Movistar was sending Quintana to test Froome yesterday instead of wasting Valverde's energy with attacks.

Editing to add that Contador can also do the same using Kreuziger.

Of course, Froome has the bigger advantage because he has a pretty decent time lead right now.


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

Quintana wants the white jersey and a good overall, and would like a stage.
Valverde cannot win overall, but would be happy to win a stage.
Contador could win overall and would gift stages to anyone who helps him.

All three could benefit from co-operating.


----------



## nate (Jun 20, 2004)

Cinelli 82220 said:


> Quintana wants the white jersey and a good overall, and would like a stage.
> Valverde cannot win overall, but would be happy to win a stage.
> Contador could win overall and would gift stages to anyone who helps him.
> 
> All three could benefit from co-operating.


I agree that Valverde can't win overall, but I think he and his team would disagree and they will ride with the intention of a good GC until the result is a little closer to final. Will they risk Quintana's white to help Valverde? I would hope not unless it really makes sense.


----------



## r1lee (Jul 22, 2012)

nate said:


> I agree that Valverde can't win overall, but I think he and his team would disagree and they will ride with the intention of a good GC until the result is a little closer to final. Will they risk Quintana's white to help Valverde? I would hope not unless it really makes sense.


Well each team basically has one rider, froome just needs to pick his poison. 

Froome will add time to his overall lead in the itt and Porte and Kennaugh should be rested by then.


----------



## rideorglide (Dec 3, 2005)

Yep, with all those attacks coming from different directions, it looked like a heavy burden already.

I think the others will gang up on him to wear him down with attacks and then it could be a free-for-all after that.




Ridin'Sorra said:


> While I still agree that Froome is in the better position now, the yellow jersey is a heavy burden to carry for two weeks and as you mentioned, the attacks over Sky are being more tenacious now, by a larger number of riders/teams.
> 
> Normally were only one team with a GC rider trying to crack Sky/Postal. But yesterday it was Saxo, Movistar and even Trek (andy was there at least).
> 
> ...


----------

